# Behr Premium Plus or S/W Super Paint?



## hennyh (Nov 14, 2006)

Behr has a terrible reputation relative to SW and BM. I'd feel much better with SW Superpaint.

Maybe Behr finally produced a decent paint but there's no way I'd risk it given their tainted reputation.

I'm surprised a professional painter would put up with shopping at Home Crapo??? Does he drive a station wagon and is he a school teacher on summer vacation?


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

bvers said:


> We just received a bid from a painter to do the outside of our house, not the cheapest, but I really liked his approach to prep, 2 coats, etc. He spec'd the bid with Behr Premium Plus Ultra. Based upon what I've read and my own personal experiences, I told him I prefered to stay away from Behr. He said he'd do the job using Sherwin Williams Super Paint if I wanted for the same money. He then told me he's been using the "Ultra" as of late and feels it is a very good product, better than the Super Paint and comparable to Duration (which I find a bit of a stretch). I'm wondering if anyone has had any experience with the "Ultra product. As I left it with him, he'd agreed to go with the Super Paint... but I am left wondering if the Behr might indeed be better. He had 2 pages of typed references, and has been painting for over 20 years. It's "possible" the gentleman has just a little more knowledge than I. I appreciate any input, thank you.


I can personally tell you that SW SuperPaint is a great product, we have used it for years and apply a few hundred gallons of it through out a year, our work is warranted and we have never had SuperPaint fail on any substrate we have put it on, including aluminum, vinyl, hardiboard and masonery. Doese the Behr contain 100% acrylic binders? I would even say that SW A100 is better than Behr, and that's a lower grade


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

"better to leave the walls bare than put Behr on the walls"


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

There is a post in here from a Behr rep saying thy addressed the issues with Behr paint. Nothing could be further from the truth. Behr is the same ole crap it has been for a while. Go with the super paint.


----------



## bvers (Jun 22, 2010)

Thanks for the input. I pretty much knew Behr would get blasted, and more importantly that Super Paint is a solid product with a long standing history of success. Again, just wanted to make sure I wasn't "missing" some new technological break through. While I do "trust" this contractor, I have a sneaking suspicion he's been swept off his feet by a Behr rep and is probably getting a great deal on the new "ultra". That said, he is going to use Super Paint on the job, for the same money, and same coats/prep work. Thanks Again!


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

bvers said:


> Thanks for the input. I pretty much knew Behr would get blasted, and more importantly that Super Paint is a solid product with a long standing history of success. Again, just wanted to make sure I wasn't "missing" some new technological break through. While I do "trust" this contractor, I have a sneaking suspicion he's been swept off his feet by a Behr rep and is probably getting a great deal on the new "ultra". That said, he is going to use Super Paint on the job, for the same money, and same coats/prep work. Thanks Again!


With the SuperPaint he will have to spot prime as needed prior to applying the top coat and two coats of paint are recommended. .


----------



## naquadah1 (Sep 18, 2015)

I have used Behr many times, and agree that the Premium Plus really not good at all. Couple years ago I bought my first house, and was painting the entire house so i used the Behr, and anything i used on trim hasn't held up well. So I would choice SW over it. However, Premium Ultra and Marquee are worlds better then the Plus line. Although so far i have only used Behr Marquee Semi-Gloss interior on trim and it works great.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

bringing up a 5 year old thread:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

hennyh said:


> Behr has a terrible reputation relative to SW and BM. I'd feel much better with SW Superpaint.
> 
> Maybe Behr finally produced a decent paint but there's no way I'd risk it given their tainted reputation.
> 
> I'm surprised a professional painter would put up with shopping at Home Crapo??? Does he drive a station wagon and is he a school teacher on summer vacation?


I know quite a few "professional" painters with twenty years of experience that have never painted anything but slum apartments. And typed or written references are pretty easy to fake. And the slum lord apartment owners just love their work! Get verbal references if possible on this guy. Any painter that would recommend Behr over anything but low end SW and valspar is somewhat suspect in my mind.

Superpaint, while i consider it to be a medium grade exterior paint at best, has a 25+ year track record of being a pretty good product. Behr has massive nationwide marketing, and not much positive history other than Consumer Reports magazine, which never even tests any paints you would expect to be any better, other than products that lose because of their comparative costs. They are another marketing strategy, plan and simple. 

I would expect any "professional" painter would be willing to use Behr if their customers insisted on it, but I am suspect of any painter that recommends it. That is just a way for them to "sell" the job based on Behrs overwhelming advertising presence and nothing else. They can't sell their work quality, so they sell the Behr brand and on price alone. That often has long term repercussions as to the longevity and quality of the paint job.

I would check out some other painters personally. My house is my biggest investment, and any painter that recommended Behr over Superpaint (which I am kind of 50/50 on anyway) wouldn't be touching it.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

Matthewt1970 said:


> There is a post in here from a Behr rep saying thy addressed the issues with Behr paint. Nothing could be further from the truth. Behr is the same ole crap it has been for a while. Go with the super paint.


Yeah. Why would anyone believe the guy who's job depends solely on selling Behr to tell the truth about it's quality issues.

Listen to the majority of the painters on this forum and myself how has had to deal with thirty years of hearing about behr failures.

The countdown has begun-10,9,8,7,......


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

housepaintingny said:


> With the SuperPaint he will have to spot prime as needed prior to applying the top coat and two coats of paint are recommended. .


Same as the Behr. Only a better product.


----------



## klaatu (Mar 9, 2015)

chrisn said:


> bringing up a 5 year old thread:vs_no_no_no:


fun isn't it! Extolling the weakness of the behr product lines never gets old!


----------

